# Kayak Sailfish Video!!!



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sail*

Looks like a day you won't forget anytime soon. ::thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on the video Rich - Awesome catch!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats awesome!!! Great choice of a song too!!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome video great job!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great fish man! I need to get me one this year! I had three goals for this year and I still need to check off a sail and wahoo!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Great fish man! I need to get me one this year! I had three goals for this year and I still need to check off a sail and wahoo!


I still have 2 more on my bucket list. Tuna and Wahoo!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I think I would sell my yak after that. Nothing would top that day.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

FishJunky said:


> I still have 2 more on my bucket list. Tuna and Wahoo!


You should get a tuna, they are easy if/when they show up and youre out there. Sails, are somewhat common so I would say that I have a decent shot at one. Wahoo, now those are rare!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fish. I think I saw you out there before I got my 'hoo. I lost a sail in that same area last year and I haven't gotten a BFT yet. I'm hoping this is the year I can check both of those off the list. Hopefully you get your 'hoo. There have been a lot of sightings lately between Navarre and PCB.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome!! The shot of the sail jumping out while you're going over the swell is badass!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Wahoo and Sail are on my list - fuuny we have years on teh water just on this thread and nobody has a slam yet.

Just keep your lines in the water and it'll happen.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome video man and congrats again on the Sail.

Im still waiting on my first King out of my yak haha


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That was AWESOME Congrats!!!!! Thanks for the video!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations. I believe that's the first Sail of the year if I'm not mistaken. Way to go!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I am green with envy. Nice fish!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like he's a leg up on you.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a great video! Nice work.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome video! Fun watching it jump!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Epic!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

DAWGONIT said:


> Epic!


Very! I will never forget that day!


----------

